# What are these



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

I’ve never hunted anything other than dry land fish but I found hundreds of these. Can anyone help me identify them 
Thanks for your help


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

cumberlandcat said:


> I’ve never hunted anything other than dry land fish but I found hundreds of these. Can anyone help me identify them
> Thanks for your help[/QUO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

Edible?


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

cumberlandcat said:


> Edible?


Yes


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

jean marie said:


> Yes





jean marie said:


> Yes


I've never tried them myself are they good?


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't consume alcohol for the 24 hours before or after eating them though.


----------



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

T tom said:


> I have to disagree with mica caps. Mica caps aka ink caps
> View attachment 4170
> are edible if you consume them same day, they turn to a black slime if not.
> These are what I consider to be mica caps.


That’s no good 
Fried mushrooms and cold beer go hand and hand 
I found hundreds in a down tree top and not many morels so I was hoping to expand my edible treats. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Hunt4shrooms (Apr 21, 2021)

chonas said:


> Don't consume alcohol for the 24 hours before or after eating them though.


Why no alcohol?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

First of all, asking for an ID just from pics, is the height of folly! There's no way to know! What was the spore print? Did you even get one? If not, why not?

I really detest these kinds of ignorant question on supposedly "educated" boards! I read tons of subject matter before I chimed in. Now, it seems like so many want it just handed to them!


----------



## Hunt4shrooms (Apr 21, 2021)

It is a conversation, I think everyone needs to calm down( I'm not holding anyone responsible for a comment)
I'm asking questions to learn!


----------



## Hunt4shrooms (Apr 21, 2021)

A forum to me is educational


----------



## Hunt4shrooms (Apr 21, 2021)

Do I take everything everyone says as gospel, no it's a way to learn through others experience...


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

The only stupid questions are the ones never asked.


----------

